# Need help setting up a new to me lathe



## Machdaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello Folks 
I'm in the process of setting up a nice little South Bend 9A with lots of tooling and I can't seem to figure out the belt drive system. I know that the cheesy idler "pulley" ain't right, but what is? I expect to see some sort of hinge system with a lock but there doesn't seem to be provision for one. I can shorten the belt and use the slidability of the whole casting what is supposed to replace the idler ? I can replace with something that looks better but I'm looking for suggestions of a more elegant solution...


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 10, 2018)

Well the "idler" thing is a homemade kluge.  It's someone's attempt to give some adjustment more than just the slots in the base.  It's wrong anyway because it should push against the upper portion of the belt not the lower and it should be a wheel of some kind not a stick-like shaft which is what it looks like.  I'm sure you can come up with something better in your sleep LOL
Mark
ps nice lathe there


----------



## Machdaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

Is there supposed to be an idler. If so I'll make a better one. Pics of what it's supposed to look like?


----------



## amuller (Feb 10, 2018)

No "idler"belongs there.


----------



## Machdaddy (Feb 10, 2018)

It's the tensioning system I'm questioning.


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks like someone installed a flat belt that is much longer than the original.  If you want me to, I will take some pictures of my 9A belt system and send them to you along with general measurements.  I replaced my original leather flat belt with a multirib rubber belt that works much better.  Also replaced the original 1/4 HP motor with a 2 HP -- Jack


----------



## Machdaddy (Feb 11, 2018)

That's kind of what I was thinking, Jack. How do you have slack enough to switch belt speeds?


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 12, 2018)

I have attached 2 pictures which show the stock belt tension system that came on the lathe. Its pretty simple, you set it up so that when the lever is pushed to the rear of the lathe the mechanism goes slightly over center and locks into place.  The turnbuckle lets you put the right amount of tension on the belt.  Good luck and let me know if you run into other issues == Jack


----------



## Machdaddy (Feb 12, 2018)

I see your countershaft is hinged. Mine has no hinge, nor that lever system that activates it. No empty screw holes either. I guess Ill have to fab something up. Thanks for all your help


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 12, 2018)

There are several levers listed on e-bay, many with the turnbuckle and pin.  In my opinion only the lever is needed, all the rest is simple hardware and can be found many places == Jack


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 12, 2018)

I believe that particular model just used the sliding counter shaft base to put tension on the belt not a lever/turnbuckle.

FWIW - Ron


----------



## Machdaddy (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Ron. That't how mine  is. Maybe I'll make some big wingnuts, or simply try to shift speeds without any adjustment.


----------

